# Blood for the Blood God (Gothic's WoC)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hey all this is my first project log, i thought i would make one cos it might keep me up with my painting. I just started Warriors of Chaos all khorne Worshippers (who would'nt love to run at someone you hate with large weapons just for a sacrifice). 

I am posting my first Pictures of my Khorne Exalted Hero i got the other day i also have a boxset of warriors (i'll post them when they are built, Dont hold ya breath. Only Joking) 

Picture 1: The front










Picture 2: The Shield










Picture 3: The back










All i have done so far is based him with chaos black and gone over it with mechrite red (foundation paint) and little bronze (before relising i missed a bit)

C&C welcome (please be easy this is my first project log :laugh

:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good, although, make sure you're watering down your colours! 

+Rep


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

eh, I will wait until you have more done to it to give any real comments, though good choice for EH, the model itsself is awsome, feel free to look up my WoC WIP and see how I did mine.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

sorry about no update my brissles decided to fall off of my fine detail brush, i brought a new one today which was planned but i seemed to have walked out with a box of khorne berzerkers aswell.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Can one of the mods please delete this thread as i have giving up on WoC and started an undead army


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'll be resurrecting this thread soon.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the resurrecting chaos projects support group!


----------

